# More Bumblebee Whizzer progress



## squeedals (Aug 15, 2015)

More pics of the bike. Waiting on the belts and then a final assembly. Happy with the mild custom. 


Don


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 15, 2015)

Lookin good! Keep us updated. Hope mine turns out as nice as yours.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 19, 2015)

OK........I gotta quit drinking single malt, for breakfast anyway. So..........as I said in a previous post, I was having some trouble making the two belts on the Whizzer fit properly. So I decided to look at some pics on the web of assembled Whizzers without the guard of course to see if I could figure out why I was having a problem.......and low and behold, yours truly (the dumb azz) had the clutch pulley on backwards. Stupid is what stupid does......dum diddly dum dum. 


Don


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2015)

squeedals said:


> OK........I gotta quit drinking single malt, for breakfast anyway. So..........as I said in a previous post, I was having some trouble making the two belts on the Whizzer fit properly. So I decided to look at some pics on the web of assembled Whizzers without the guard of course to see if I could figure out why I was having a problem.......and low and behold, yours truly (the dumb azz) had the clutch pulley on backwards. Stupid is what stupid does......dum diddly dum dum.
> 
> Don




don't be too hard on yourself, someone here (including me) should have caught that on your pics.....


----------



## squeedals (Aug 19, 2015)

bricycle said:


> don't be too hard on yourself, someone here (including me) should have caught that on your pics.....




I was wondering about that.........but we are all pre-occupied with the break-room silliness.....you know...the important stuff.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

squeedals said:


> I was wondering about that.........but we are all pre-occupied with the break-room silliness.....you know...the important stuff.




Yeah to bad you didn't show that side of the bike before! Maybe somone would have caught it...I don't know! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ax27 belt at autozone(front) probably ax63 (rear)


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 20, 2015)

*I like the name.*

I name each of my Whizzers and I have a killer bee with black and yellow paint but chrome fenders.  I have a pin stripper write out the name with a picture copied off the internet.  Just an idea.   Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 21, 2015)

Looking at the pics again and just realized you don't have a brake on the front tire. If you plan on riding down the road I would be extra careful and eventually get one.


----------

